# Maglite 2D collection



## Swedpat (Jun 28, 2011)

Today I received my 3 new Mag 2Ds. This means I at the moment have following colors of 2D:

*black
*gray
*silver
*copper
*red
*darkgreen
*blue
*midnight blue
*purple 1
*purple 2

Both of the purples advertized as purple, but the first is to the bluish, and I think the second is "standard" purple. 

Even if these 10 colors make a very nice setup I of course wonder if there may be any more colors available of 2D. Anyone who knows, and in that case dealer?

Regards, Patric


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm also collecting maglite 2D's I only have one shade of purple so would be interested to see the difference. Do you have any pics of your collection you could post?

There are a couple more:

-shimmer blue (light blue)
-jade green link
-lime green (I don't have this one but seen pics)

Here's a pic of my collection:






The gunmetal grey is from fivemega and you can find out more about the orange here. The rest are stock. left to right: shimmer blue, blue, midnight blue, purple, red, copper, grey, silver, jade green, dark green, black.


----------



## ebow86 (Jun 28, 2011)

Seeing all these different colors of mag makes me wish the C cells came in just half of whats pictured above. As far as my favorite color, it's a hard choice between jade green and copper, though I think I would lean slightly towards jade green.


----------



## Swedpat (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice collection monkeyboy! :thumbsup:

And thanks for the links!

Are the most of them special editions from Maglite?


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 28, 2011)

I've put the collection together quite recently, over the last couple of months. Just through google hunting really. I think maglite only release small batches of the unusual colours, so you just have to get lucky with finding old stock.


----------



## Swedpat (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks again for the tip *monkeyboy*! 

I just ordered a *Jade green 2D* as well as an *Americana limited edition* and *Purple 2C*, which I sought for long time!

I received a message that the payment is sent.

Edited: and recently I received a message that the package is shipped. Great service from Gutes!


----------



## acrosteve (Jun 29, 2011)

I am looking around for threads showing good drop in LED options for the D cell mags, but have not found anything yet. I have a 2, 3 and 4 cell.


----------



## ebow86 (Jun 29, 2011)

acrosteve said:


> I am looking around for threads showing good drop in LED options for the D cell mags, but have not found anything yet. I have a 2, 3 and 4 cell.



Take a look at the terralux drop ins. They are generally regarded as the best available and of much better quality than the typical DX junk floating around out there.


----------



## WoodMan (Jun 29, 2011)

acrosteve said:


> I am looking around for threads showing good drop in LED options for the D cell mags, but have not found anything yet. I have a 2, 3 and 4 cell.


 
I have both the Terralux and the Malkoff dropins in 3D Mags. Both are significant upgrades but the Malkoff is way better. Pricier, too, but you get what you pay for. 

http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop/...2.html?zenid=835621591fc55e2b38db47489e6fc618


----------



## acrosteve (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks guys. But the Malkoff site is down for some reason.



Oh, nice collection, btw.


----------



## Swedpat (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks again to *monkeyboy* for the tip! Today I received the package. Apart from the 11th color of 2D I also got Americana Collection and Purple 2C. These I have long time sought for but didn't find anywhere. 

The 2C purple I didn't consider for only collecting but to arm it with a Malkoff XP-G dropin. Unfortunately Malkoffs don't work in it, I discovered that it hasn't a "C" and the inner diameter is too wide for the Malkoff dropin. Therefore I placed a 6cell bulb and 3xCR123. When have been used to the modern LED-lights the brightness of a 6cell Mag isn't at all so impressive as one perceived it a few years ago, not even in a 2C sized host!

Regards, Patric


----------



## monkeyboy (Jul 5, 2011)

Swedpat said:


> The 2C purple I didn't consider for only collecting but to arm it with a Malkoff XP-G dropin. Unfortunately Malkoffs don't work in it, I discovered that it hasn't a "C" and the inner diameter is too wide for the Malkoff dropin. Therefore I placed a 6cell bulb and 3xCR123. When have been used to the modern LED-lights the brightness of a 6cell Mag isn't at all so impressive as one perceived it a few years ago, not even in a 2C sized host!



IIRC, there was some talk about this in an old thread. Some of the older purple Mag 2C's have a larger internal diameter and can fit 26mm cells without boring.


----------



## Swedpat (Jul 5, 2011)

monkeyboy said:


> IIRC, there was some talk about this in an old thread. Some of the older purple Mag 2C's have a larger internal diameter and can fit 26mm cells without boring.


 
I may try later with some aluminum foil to fill up the gap, maybe it will then work with Malkoff dropin.


----------



## tx101 (Jul 5, 2011)

Swedpat said:


> I may try later with some aluminum foil to fill up the gap, maybe it will then work with Malkoff dropin.



Go over to Britelumens.com ... Jo sells a copper sleeve for pre "C" Mags 

Strange thing about these Purple Mag 2Cs ... I brought one from Gutes as well but I also have a cutdown Purple Mag C
that has a C at the front of the serial number.


----------



## Swedpat (Jul 5, 2011)

tx101 said:


> _Go over to Britelumens.com ... Jo sells a copper sleeve for pre "C" Mags _
> 
> Strange thing about these Purple Mag 2Cs ... I brought one from Gutes as well but I also have a cutdown Purple Mag C
> that has a C at the front of the serial number.


 
Thanks for the tip! :thumbsup:


----------



## speedywheelz123 (Jul 25, 2011)

I would kill for an orange one!


----------



## MAG-Fan (Jul 27, 2011)

I sell my 2D Copper.

If somebody like, PM me.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jul 27, 2011)

speedywheelz123 said:


> I would kill for an orange one!


 
Really?! cos there's this guy I don't like....








...just kidding


----------



## DrSwiger (Aug 22, 2011)

I would do somthing illegal for an orange one!


----------



## sizzlechest (Feb 28, 2012)

I found a bronze color one new in blister packaging. (not copper) This was from the 1980's. 




Only one I have ever seen.


----------



## monkeyboy (Feb 29, 2012)

Hmm interesting. How does the colour compare to the regular copper? Is this darker?


----------



## sizzlechest (Mar 1, 2012)

monkeyboy said:


> Hmm interesting. How does the colour compare to the regular copper? Is this darker?


Copper is a darker color than bronze. Bronze hasn't been around for a while. They are quite rare in the 2AA size, and I've never seen one before in a 2D size. This photo (I'm terrible with the camera, sorry) shows standard copper (far left) and bronze with unknurled handle.


----------



## Lumilo (Mar 5, 2012)

Today i got a 2D limegreen.Never saw one before.


----------



## TIME1200 (Mar 6, 2012)

Beautiful...


----------



## monkeyboy (Mar 6, 2012)

sizzlechest said:


> Copper is a darker color than bronze. Bronze hasn't been around for a while. They are quite rare in the 2AA size, and I've never seen one before in a 2D size. This photo (I'm terrible with the camera, sorry) shows standard copper (far left) and bronze with unknurled handle.



Interesting. I've never seen one before. Hang on to it, it's probably worth a lot of money.


----------

